
How a Brexit Would Undermine Europe's Balance of Power - danielam
https://www.stratfor.com/weekly/how-brexit-would-undermine-europes-balance-power
======
mtgx
Obviously it would Germany more power, but it would also spread out a bit to
others. U.S. would have less influence over EU policy as well.

So I'm not really seeing anything that wrong with this "undermining of balance
of power".

